# DX for Adult with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome



## PatriciaM (Apr 15, 2011)

We recently had an adult come in for care and he was diagnosised with FAS when he was a baby and still has medical issues from that?  Do we still use the same code for this even if he is an adult - 760.71?   Thanks!


----------



## bethlovering@yahoo.com (Apr 17, 2011)

The patient's current dx may be a late effect of the FAS.....


----------



## kat70959 (Jun 18, 2012)

*what is the late effect code for that?*

I have an 11 yr old with nonprogressive encephalopathy secondary to FAS. I can't find a late effect code for FAS or an encephalopathy code "due to" FAS.


----------

